# Infuse  Time capsule



## Auyin (8 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Possesseur d'une Apple TV 4K avec Infuse et d'un MacBook Air M1, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'y accoupler une Time Capsule pour avoir du stockage?
Je sais que la solution NAS+Infuse fonctionne bien mais le budget n'est pas le même et je cherche juste à avoir du stockage pour bibliothèque multimédia.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.

Auyin


----------



## maxou56 (19 Janvier 2021)

Auyin a dit:


> Possesseur d'une Apple TV 4K avec Infuse et d'un MacBook Air M1, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'y accoupler une Time Capsule pour avoir du stockage?


Bonsoir,
Je n'ai jamais testé, mais je dirais oui.


----------



## Raikstorm (19 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Oui c'est faisable, je le faisait avec une AirPort Extreme ac, en y ajoutant un disque dur (sur le port USB).
Il faut juste donné accès au disque sur Infuse.

Bien à toi,


----------



## Auyin (19 Janvier 2021)

Merci à vous 2 pour les réponses.
@Raikstorm : tu avais du faire des réglages particuliers pour ca fonctionne? En fait je voudrais utiliser une Time Capsule avec disque dur intégré.


----------



## maxou56 (20 Janvier 2021)

Auyin a dit:


> tu avais du faire des réglages particuliers pour ca fonctionne? En fait je voudrais utiliser une Time Capsule avec disque dur intégré.


Bonsoir,
Pour utiliser une tIme capsule avec infuse ou autre.
Par exemple si le disque de la time capsule est configuré en "Avec le mot de passe du périphérique".
Dans infuse si elle est présente dans les choix, la choisir et mettre ce que tu veux dans utilisateur et mettre le mot de passe de la Time capsule.
Si elle ne s'affiche pas automatiquement, cliquer sur autre et mettre SMB, l'IP (avec un bail statique)...

On peut aussi configurer le disque de la time capsule avec des comptes "utilisateurs" et choisir le type d'accès pour chacun lecture seul ou lecture/écriture, c'est peut être bien pour infuse mais je n'ai pas testé.


----------

